# Tropical Storm Heading towards Florida, possibly up the Carolinas



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Just saw on the weather channel that a tropical storm might come up the east coast on July 4th weekend. Hopefully it doesn't kill fishing for too long. Most importantly, I hope property and human life will be ok after the storm.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I think we'll be fine. Hatteras may get a little rain.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

drumchaser said:


> I think we'll be fine. Hatteras may get a little rain.


Hopefully. Didn't look too much into all the forecasts, but saw a possibility that it could go further north.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

fishinbob said:


> Hopefully. Didn't look too much into all the forecasts, but saw a possibility that it could go further north.


...nope..time to STOCK UP on GENERATORS...SPAM...VIENNA'S...BATTERIES....Might be the old "Condo crusher" thats WAY OVER DUE!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> ...nope..time to STOCK UP on GENERATORS...SPAM...VIENNA'S...BATTERIES....Might be the old "Condo crusher" thats WAY OVER DUE!!!!


 You always have such a bright outlook on things Loner....


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> You always have such a bright outlook on things Loner....


...Well it comes from being infested with out of staters...THAT NEED A TASTE of REALITY...It ain't IF a hurricane hits .....it ONLY A MATTER OR WHEN!!!......(dd i am as close to the ocean as you)....Ours down here smells like SUNTAN OIL....


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> You always have such a bright outlook on things Loner....


..U can too!!! all it takes is PRACTICE-PRACTICE-PRACTICE.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> ..U can too!!! all it takes is PRACTICE-PRACTICE-PRACTICE.....


 All cool,you'll get shed of some when this thing comes down the pipe.. The ones that tick me off are the ones that stay in their rental right through the storm,and take up all the parking spots on high ground that we usually use whenever water is coming over the road.. Some don't know any better and leave their car under the house while they wait the storm out,they either never come back or make sure they leave if there is another big storm coming..


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Well DD Loner has what I call a " practical viewpoint ", meaning the BIG ONE will come, ya just don't know when. Nothing wrong with having generators, spam, and viennas as long as you have enough saltines and cold beer too  If a Cat 4 or 5 ever forms and takes the projected track of this one, then that would be a worst case scenario. There would be no " high points ".


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Everybody take a chill pill. It s way down there.It depends alot on speed of movement and the track of the storm. Most models have the majority of variations sliding either over the Banks or farther inland. Weatherologists seem to be dismissing the winter models or those currently off shore. I spoke to McCabe this morning early and he was worried about his tomatoe plants getting creamed. Thats a rare one when something superscedes fishing, He did make mention of Spanish jumping at the jetties during his walk. I would say unless there is extreme developement, it will be a heavy rain maker at most. If it is accompanied by 60-80 winds then the fall construction cycle will start early in Buxton. If not I wont have to water my lawn for a week. In the mean time lots of emergency candles and Miller Lite on high priority for my hurricane kit.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> All cool,you'll get shed of some when this thing comes down the pipe.. The ones that tick me off are the ones that stay in their rental right through the storm,and take up all the parking spots on high ground that we usually use whenever water is coming over the road.. Some don't know any better and leave their car under the house while they wait the storm out,they either never come back or make sure they leave if there is another big storm coming..


....the fat cats down here LOSE THEIR COOL whenever ANYTHING is spread all over the NEWS...RUNNING in the Grocery stores....ALL OVER THEIR "THUMB PHONES".....but the reality they come to face is that in these times, IT AIN'T ALL ABOUT THEM.....Its EVERYONE FOR THEYSELVES......They will absolutely HURT U down at the BOAT RAMP....When NO ONE WANTS TO GET OUT OF "THEIR WAY"......WANNA SEE HUMAN NATURE AT ITS LOWEST AMONG SUPPOSEDLY EDUCATED FOLK????.....Come on down to WILMINGTON WHEN there is a STORM BREWING...
...and meanwhile EVERYDAY...WE ARE RUN OVER with GANGS....AND WE BE #5 IN THE WORLD IN HUMAN TRAFFICKING.....


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

LONER: your over-exagrating about Wilm,, Right? Right?  Yes We have "wanna-be" Gangs, Edumacted Folks, (mostly from up-Narth), that you speak of.. Me Cold Beer, cracker, Tuna, and BBQ, gas for the grille...... Thankfully the Last Ice strom cleared out quite a bit of "weak" Live Oak(s) limbs around Da house...
Just HOPE the Piers don't get torn-up..
Lordy might be some good entertainment, think I'll grab a 6-pack and go watch the boat Ramp(s) about 24 hours before it gets here.. opcorn: :spam:


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

HARKERS ISLAND, NC – Cape Lookout National Seashore has initiated implementation of the
park’s Hurricane Plan in anticipation of the approach of a Tropical Storm Arthur. Based on the
Tuesday, July 1, 2014 NOAA Hurricane Center tracking data, Cape Lookout National Seashore
will close to the public Wednesday at 5pm.
Tropical Storm Arthur with maximum winds of 40 mph is off the coast of Florida and is
anticipated to move northward along the coast beginning today. Intensification of the
storm is expected as it moves along the coast.
On Friday, July 4 the storm will be closing in on the Outer Banks of North Carolina. At
this juncture, the storm is anticipated to be Hurricane Arthur, with winds to 75 mph.
The National Park Service has ordered ferry operations to evacuate visitors and vehicles by 5pm
Wednesday, July 2.
Again, the park will be closed beginning Wednesday, July 3 at 5pm. Park facilities including the
Visitor Centers in Beaufort and Harkers Island will be closed on Wednesday at 5pm and until
further notice.
Please call the park at 252-728-2250, or check the park website at www.nps.gov/CALO,


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Pre-oiled "ready for the pan" fish is a plus when cooking on the beach, or at home for that matter. I personally like the "Coconut" flavor better than the "Coppertone" or "Tropicanna". Remember the good old days of iodine mixed with mineral oil - homemade -suntan lotion. I bet Loner remembers those days,aka the era before the summer visitors that talk funny.


----------



## FishFace (Aug 30, 2006)

*Fishing during or after storm?*



fishinbob said:


> Just saw on the weather channel that a tropical storm might come up the east coast on July 4th weekend. Hopefully it doesn't kill fishing for too long. Most importantly, I hope property and human life will be ok after the storm.



I've always been curious: How's the fishing either during or after a storm? I've heard mixed things, but thought I'd post it here. 

Got plans for Ocracoke this weekend and am planning to fish, of course - rain or shine.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Seems to me that 75mph winds might make it somewhat diffucult to fish..........


----------



## FishFace (Aug 30, 2006)

Byron/pa said:


> Seems to me that 75mph winds might make it somewhat diffucult to fish..........


Somewhat. 

No, I was referring to mainly to the relation of fish in the area after a storm. The water would be turbid and cloudy from the churn/current for sure, but would this have any bearing on bait in the water and its effectiveness? Was hoping someone who'd done it before could chime in. 

I should have been more specific to begin with, I suppose.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

fishing o.k. before storm before baro falls too far.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Years ago an old black gentleman told me: "I prays it don't come here and I's pray for the people wheres it does hit". classic! Be safe everyone! Best - glenn


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Right off the top of my head, I have fished after Fran, Floyd, and Hugo and during Gert's turn off the NC coast. Fishing was very good after all but very, very difficult after Hugo. After Hugo there was so much destruction in the water it was difficult, window panes, studs, pier pilings, boats, chit you name it and it was in the surf zone. But, if I could get down there about noon Saturday I'd fish hard for the next three-four days.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

After more reflection, The only other early storm I remember was Hurricane Alex. 2005 I think. I was still living on Ocracoke. I do remember going to work with somewhat calm conditions and then by 11:00AM winds were 80 and trying to remove the steel roof that had recently been installed on the building I was working on that morning, and already a foot of water in the yard.With no prep time at all, 
I looked for coolers and such for 2 days.
As per the Harkers report That is scary because that means NPS will follow suit here. That means evacuation if storm is deemed a real threat tommorrow and Thursday. I think these renters are out for the end of the week which is the 4th
Reopen for Saturday the 5th if road is passible


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

After Sandy passed, we caught a lot of Spec's ---- because it blew the water out of the sound and the fish with it, but it takes a few days for the surf to calm down and clean up after the storm ---- if there's a tropical storm or Hurricane gonna hit the OBX, the beaches will be closed and believe me - you wouldn't go out there anyway --- I've set on the dunes and watched it during a Nor'easter --- Good Luck and hope it passes offshore ---- River


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I use to make hurricane runs when they came during early drum season as long as they were class 1. Fishing was great just before and after as long as the surf didn't get to muddy. Then NPS started running ya off the beach and not opening back up for a few days so all those trips are a thing of the past.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Right off the top of my head, I have fished after Fran, Floyd, and Hugo and during Gert's turn off the NC coast. Fishing was very good after all but very, very difficult after Hugo. After Hugo there was so much destruction in the water it was difficult, window panes, studs, pier pilings, boats, chit you name it and it was in the surf zone. But, if I could get down there about noon Saturday I'd fish hard for the next three-four days.


 Think it was Izzy,but we had a heck of a time trying to drum fish after that one.. Line would come back frapped up after 2 or 3 cast,water looked like it came out of a septic tank... In general,not many drum caught nor seamullets either,during a perfect time in the fall for both to be there...

One poster mentioned Alex..... That one RINGS TRUE!! This storm is ALSO EXPECTED TO "SKIRT" US,JUST LIKE ALEX!! When a woman comes on the radio in Buxton as storm passes and says it's all calm right now,I would suggest that was the EYE OF THE STORM.. Weren't "SKIRTING" FOR SURE,even though media said it did!!! BY MY DEFINITION,ALL THE FLOODING AND WIND DAMAGE WAS NOT SKIRTING!!! More damage to my house and property than any storm before or since!!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

pray that the most it does is make some nice structure


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

LEADDRAFT said:


> LONER: your over-exagrating about Wilm,, Right? Right?  Yes We have "wanna-be" Gangs, Edumacted Folks, (mostly from up-Narth), that you speak of.. Me Cold Beer, cracker, Tuna, and BBQ, gas for the grille...... Thankfully the Last Ice strom cleared out quite a bit of "weak" Live Oak(s) limbs around Da house...
> Just HOPE the Piers don't get torn-up..
> Lordy might be some good entertainment, think I'll grab a 6-pack and go watch the boat Ramp(s) about 24 hours before it gets here.. opcorn: :spam:


...com'on Draft..U been up here!!!!....by the way did your pier get a Tarpon lately???Mercers finally hooked up during the full moon push but no cigar....just another sad story!!!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Alex was the one where the park service was unsure wether to kick the tourists off until it was too late. I remember a tale of many campers that were hiding in a concrete bath house in Frisco being forced back out into the weather and the rangers locked the building. Same storm where visitors lined Highway 12 all the way from the Southern Ferry dock about back to Pony Island motel waiting on a first come first serve for a chance to be carried off.I remember locals bringing drinks and snacks to those stranded for hours in the line. Alex also was the storm that flooded around 400 vehicles below the 3 bridges. Also burned down 1 large rental property when a car battery exploded and ignited the house above it. Tide came in extremely quick directly from the west. Basically filled the town up. My landlord at the time [Scarborough] said water had not been That high since the storm of 1944 which basically washed Ocracoke flat.
As for fishing after the storm, Ive never seen better fishing than after the water cleared on Ocracoke South Point after Issabelle in03. Ive said this before on here . There was an area of flotsam the size of 3 football fields that was floating. Cedar trees, 55 gallon drums ,fishtotes, you name it. that lived there for about 2 weeks. it moved back and forth with the tide. The fish were extremely hungry just on the outside. We caught 2 55 gallon coolers full in about1.5 hours Red and Black Drum and 3-5 lb. bluefish and an occasional christmas tree size cedar


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm headed down to Va. Beach for the holiday and was thinking about dropping down to the Banks for a day or two to hang out. Looks like that's probably out of the picture--the latest NOAA forecast shows a likely hit Friday morning. BTW, if any of you are visiting the island over the holiday and the authorities tell you to evacuate, EVACUATE. It's bad enough dealing with a disaster recovery situation without having to get stranded tourists to safety.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sand flea said:


> I'm headed down to Va. Beach for the holiday and was thinking about dropping down to the Banks for a day or two to hang out. Looks like that's probably out of the picture--the latest NOAA forecast shows a likely hit Friday morning. BTW, if any of you are visiting the island over the holiday and the authorities tell you to evacuate, EVACUATE. It's bad enough dealing with a disaster recovery situation without having to get stranded tourists to safety.


When I lived on Hatteras I experienced three full on Hurricanes and the March Storm in 1993 and more NorEaster storms than I can remember

Thing I learned was that when the water starts rising, you best put your faith in God cause no one else is around to save you


True Story from Back in the Day

During the March Storm of 1993 (this was the worst as it was cold, I think they called it the Storm of the Century up in New England)

Two of my close friends were attempting to drive back from Buxton to Rodanthe in a 1967 Dodge Dart as the March Storm hit Hatteras, they should have stayed in Buxton but these were Island boys and they wanted to get home.

Just North of Buxton Rt. 12 experienced significant 3' plus over wash and the motor in the Dodge Dart stalled out and would not restart

My friends (Tom W and CE Midgett) were sitting surrounded by the oncoming waters of Pamlico Sound when the winds suddenly switched and picked up to 90+ MPH out of the SW

Being resourceful they put the transmission in neutral and the wind blew that Dodge Dart up route 12 all the way from Buxton to Salvo (distance of nearly 20 miles) where they hit high water again (5' Plus in the 
roadway) 

They had to adjust their steering some to compensate for the wind, but to hear them tell the story they thought they got up to 30-35 MPH using wind power alone 

My two friends spent a cold miserable wind wet night sitting on the top of that Dodge Dart just south of Salvo waiting for the tide to drop

That night in 1993 water was eight feet deep at Route 12 at the entrance to Rodanthe Pier

That March night in 93 I was in an oceanfront cottage that was six foot above grade, there was a 20 foot surf and the water was rushing across Hatteras Island coming from the Pamlico it over washed all of Rodanthe with 5-8 feet of water

When the overwash first happened it was like a tidal bore of a wall of five foot water that just ate the land about four in the afternoon, it ate my car and lot of others cars too, no one was expecting it

If the water had risen just one more foot at the ocean front house I was in, it would have swept the floor stringers and the house would have been washed into the surf and destroyed by the 20 foot surf and likely this story would not have been told

Irene got the water up ten feet deep at Route 12 at the entrance to Rodanthe Pier


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Loner said:


> ...com'on Draft..U been up here!!!!....by the way did your pier get a Tarpon lately???Mercers finally hooked up during the full moon push but no cigar....just another sad story!!!


"MY" Pier caught one, was tail wrapped, thus drowned, (No live release), but yes there have been Several, Hooked up, And live released the past few Days.....All over 100+..


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Just heard on the weather channel that Hatteras Island is having a mandatory evacuation. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

LEADDRAFT said:


> "MY" Pier caught one, was tail wrapped, thus drowned, (No live release), but yes there have been Several, Hooked up, And live released the past few Days.....All over 100+..


....sounds extra good....any on Kure????...now that there ain't no KINGS to worry with folks can give Tarpon all the attention...


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Well Loner i'ts **FUNKY* that We've switched from Cobias to Poon's... I've seen More Cobes on the Piers down here, honestly, I've not seen since the 80's..
Those "rasicals" >sp< that are asking about fishing after a **STORM** like this... 

Me, I'm fishing *HARD* the next 3 days after... ANYTHING, can be caught... (NOTE YELLOW-Fin Tuna caught on the beach after Bertha IF memory serves)... 
Depends on HOW MUCH rain We get!
Does this "chase" everything outta the waterways/ICW? Yes, expect this... Thus, maybe AWESOME fishing until "Balance" sets back up...
Surf & wind(s) conditions apply...For your Local...


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Loner said:


> ....sounds extra good....any on Kure????...now that there ain't no KINGS to worry with folks can give Tarpon all the attention...


YES I believe Kure has Had a Live release also... Some of Dem guys are "swiching"
to toothy Critters @ night to feel some "pullage"...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> Alex was the one where the park service was unsure wether to kick the tourists off until it was too late. I remember a tale of many campers that were hiding in a concrete bath house in Frisco being forced back out into the weather and the rangers locked the building. Same storm where visitors lined Highway 12 all the way from the Southern Ferry dock about back to Pony Island motel waiting on a first come first serve for a chance to be carried off.I remember locals bringing drinks and snacks to those stranded for hours in the line. Alex also was the storm that flooded around 400 vehicles below the 3 bridges. Also burned down 1 large rental property when a car battery exploded and ignited the house above it. Tide came in extremely quick directly from the west. Basically filled the town up. My landlord at the time [Scarborough] said water had not been That high since the storm of 1944 which basically washed Ocracoke flat.
> As for fishing after the storm, Ive never seen better fishing than after the water cleared on Ocracoke South Point after Issabelle in03. Ive said this before on here . There was an area of flotsam the size of 3 football fields that was floating. Cedar trees, 55 gallon drums ,fishtotes, you name it. that lived there for about 2 weeks. it moved back and forth with the tide. The fish were extremely hungry just on the outside. We caught 2 55 gallon coolers full in about1.5 hours Red and Black Drum and 3-5 lb. bluefish and an occasional christmas tree size cedar


 The true overwash from the sound was Emily.. At least in Frisco!! My friend down the road from me has high water marks on the walls in his downstairs porch from the 60's.. Emily has taken on all comers *so far........*


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There are multiple computer models to predict the weather. The "European model" is currently showing a very ugly outcome for Hatteras. 










Points north of Hatteras Island should get a little wind and rain but nothing serious. For those of you evacuating, safe travels. For those of you staying, bunker down and please be careful. Sucks to see this happening but I guess it's good we have solid science to give these warnings and the technology to keep people connected. I can't imagine what it was like in the past when all you had was a darkening sky and and a sick sense of dread.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> There are multiple computer models to predict the weather. The "European model" is currently showing a very ugly outcome for Hatteras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep,much more "solid science" than in the "good ole days" or "bad ole days"... BUT,with a hurricane there is no accounting for the thing stalling,sitting there spinning and gathering strength,or making loop ta loops out in the ocean and turning back on the US..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

And yes Flea,Jody has already hogtied and lassoed everything,and we're putting all vehicles on high ground,as well as hunkering down....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You're right about how unpredictable these things can be, Kenny. Here's to hoping it heads out to sea...

On TV they're saying they're not allowing anyone to enter Hatteras Island.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I have spoken to many an Ole'timer and consensus has been that emily was the mark, but Irene surpassed that mark.. Big time..


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Irene was severe enough to any circumstances


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> I have spoken to many an Ole'timer and consensus has been that emily was the mark, but Irene surpassed that mark.. Big time..


 In Rondanthe,no doubt,maybe even in Hatteras,but not in Frisco.... Gustoff was actually higher than Irene,at least at my house....

Biggest problem with Irene was it stayed and spun in the sound for so long.. Never has a sw wind caused flooding here in Frisco,but it sure did with that storm!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a chance this morning to survey some of the damage in Avon and Salvo Rodanthe Mirlo areas this morning. I have a regular home owner on Sea Gull Lane[which is at the top where the houses are falling in the water]which was my first stop Sherrifs were there waiting on me and turned on the blue lights for me before ducking into Seagull. 
Avon, Buxton got off easy. They can probably rent those today after a good cleaning.TRi villages is a different story. Probably 2 weeks out on the houses I inspected.
Up above there is still tide on the roads in the low spots. Everything covered in the residual sticky brown sound scum that smells like fuel and oil, almost impossible to get off your shoes. [if you are in Frisco you know what I mean]There was an inch in the ocean front driveway I visited. screened eating porch ceiling fans ripped right off the ceiling in 2 houses Pool gates obliterated, screen doors torn off the hinges, and of course missing shingles Straight line wind of 100 is quite a bit different than 85
The most unique feature of this storm was that for a small storm[30 miles in diameter] it had the strongest frontside winds I have seen since I got to Buxton almost 10 years ago. so That would be every storm since Ophelia including Irene and Sandy. You could tell it was a wind event because sheds and trailers are rolled over on their sides and roofs as you drive along 12.
It pains me to see the low house with their matresses and furniture ,rugs etc. once again at the side of the road waiting for pickup. They just got finished with this same mess and here we are again waiting on unscrupulous Flood claim adjusters to come down here and screw over those that need it the most.
I heard this morning they are trying to open the bridges at 12 today. So that no rentals will be missed and we can transition right back into the money making schedule that summer requires here. Its almost sad, how cool would it be if we could actually travel the road like I did this morning by myself in the warmth of spring and summer here.Everything green all wildlife out on the pavement. 
It reminded me of an early Winter day where solitude can be found in a trip up the beach


----------

